# Butt rubbing



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Puzzle is my last pregnant doe. I have her in the "birthing boudoir" and I'm watching her via a camera. There is an elevated sleeping platform in there and she backs up to it and rubs her butt back and forth. 

I don't have a worm issue. I have checked her hoo hah and there is the normal discharge right now, but everything looks normal. Her bowel movements are moist and round. 

She's the only one I've seen do that. Can someone tell me if I am missing something important?

edited to add: This is her first birthing


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is probably itchy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be lice or her kids are pushing on a tickle bone.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Maybe she's so fat that she can't reach around and scratch that itch!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Mine sometimes get mites back there. Then they do a dance. When they itch a lot I check for mites. Then if needed treat with unstock. 

Even had one of my girls get mites on her udder. Ugh.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My doe did this. She rubbed up against a rope that was strung across the room. She ended up kidding 2 hours later. She didn't do it anymore after she kidded


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I watched a video of a heavily pregnant goat rubbing her butt against a wall. A long time breeder I know said she was moving the kids into place with that swinging around. Or she has an itch, lol.


----------

